# NYC Area-Rats for adoption/foster/urgent-Please help Natasha



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

*Location: New York City area
Contact: Natasha <[email protected]>*

Natasha took in Liz Ruppert's rats to help in a crisis situation and is now over her head in rats. Please help by offering to adopt or foster any part or all of the following:

Cage 1:
5 PEWS (pink-eyed-white) young males; 4 are intact; 1 is neutered; about 13 months old.

Cage 2:
6 adult female PEWS (and hooded); 1 is spayed.

Cage 3:
2 male black hooded; 1 year old approximately.

All are tame. A few may need antibiotics for respiratory symptoms if seen. One of the girls does not welcome a human finger poking into her nest. One girl has a little scab on her back.

Thank you,
posted for Natasha by Raquel

*Location: New York City area
Contact: Natasha <[email protected]>*


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you know how far she is willing to travel and how long she needs them fostered for? Would Natasha be willing to at least partially pay for antibiotics if they are needed? 
If she is willingto travel halfway (I'm in southern New Hampshire), I may be able to foster them (probably Cage 2, as I have more experience with females) for a while.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

;DThank you! I am emailing your message to Natasha, who is: [email protected] I gave her email above because I do not have a computer and cannot relay messages promptly. [email protected]


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

I had already sent her an email with those questions. We had been corresponding but she hasn't replied to my last message. I think she may be looking more for permanent homes than fosters, so I likely will not end up taking them. But I'll be on the lookout for anyone in my area who would be interested in adopting some of them.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NYC/NJ Area-Rats for adoption/urgent-Please help Natasha*

*​​*Added picture of the six girls that need a home:
Cage 2:6 adult female PEWS (correction: none hooded); 1 is spayed:









*Location: New York City area
Contact: Natasha: [email protected]
Actual location: Jersey City, NJ 07306
Help with rat transport is possible.*

Thank you,
posted for Natasha by Raquel


----------

